# Juwelenschleifen und das Addon



## rolleyes (25. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

momentan habe ich mit meiner Resto-Schamanin die Berufe Alchimie und Juwelenschleifen. Ich habe mir nun überlegt, ob ich von Juwe auf den neuen Beruf umlernen soll, wenn das Addon kommt. Die zusätzliche Glyphe wäre sicher von Vorteil. 

Momentan kann man als Juwe ja nichts wirklich nützliches nur für sich herstellen, von daher wäre es kein großer Verlust. Aber wie sieht das mit dem Addon aus? Vielleicht gibt es da ja endlich mal was sinnvolles, was man nur als Juwelenschleifer nutzen kann.. Habe dazu leider nichts gefunden und frage deshalb hier.

Vielen Dank schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## STL (25. September 2008)

Massig Gems, Trinkets etc.. Glyphen wirst du au so bekommen, BoP-Gems ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rolleyes (27. September 2008)

STL schrieb:


> Massig Gems, Trinkets etc.. Glyphen wirst du au so bekommen, BoP-Gems ned
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, wenn ich mir die derzeitigen BoP Gems angucke, falle ich vor Begeisterung nicht grade vom Hocker. Imba 26 addheal statt 22... und nur einmal anlegbar. Verzauberer hingegen können sich zwei Ringe mit jeweils +20 addheal verzaubern. Wenn die Vorteile für Juweliere mit dem Addon so aussehen, spricht ja nicht viel dagegen, auf den neuen Beruf umzulernen. Die große Glyphe extra hört sich nämlich schon nach nem dicken Vorteil an!


----------



## STL (27. September 2008)

Da geb ich dir voll & ganz recht.. Aber vielleicht passiert ja noch was beim Jwue.. Ich bleibs aber erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich mag mir ned nochma so in Arsch beißen wie damals, als ich Ingi verlernt hatte & 3Tage später die FM's für Ingi angekündigt wurden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gott, war i da sauer... auf mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofFrog (28. September 2008)

komisch, alle wollen gleich den neuen beruf lernen, wer schleift dir dann die ganzen dems? da bleib ich lieder dabei. die schmuckstücke vom juwe kommen schon an die t5 schmuckstücke ran, von daher haben wir JC auch unsere berechtigung auf ein dasein


----------



## poTTo (28. September 2008)

Also ich hab von Lederer auf Juwe umgeskillt letzte Woche. Da ich in der Beta nicht so den großen Vorteil mehr für meinen Lederer gesehen habe. Naja außer vielleicht Drums und Rüssisets. Aber als JuWe kann man mit dem Addon doch schon nice Gold verdienen. Weil die "neune "grünen Gems schon so gut sind wie die jetzigen Lilanen. D.h. alle die bisher zu geizig waren für Epicgems oder der Twink es nicht wert gewesen ist werden sich auf die grünen Steinchen werfen. Und die blauen erst *oO* von den neuen lila Gems ganz zu schweigen bisher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ick freu mir jedenfalls.


----------



## razielsun (19. Oktober 2008)

ich hatte bisher das problem das ich nicht an die guten rezepte drangekommen bin... folglich hab ich nichts verkaufen können...

ich hab mir überlegt ingi zu werden, wegen den ganzen tollen gruppenunterstützenden sachen die ein schure ja sonst nich hat.


----------



## Hechell (22. Oktober 2008)

Hatt wer Betaerfahrungen und kann mir sagen ob ich skill 375 brauche um im Addon weiter zumachen oder reicht auch 365 oder sogar 350...hab ich nämlich grade fertig gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und vllt noch einen tipp..hab zwar grade hier auf der Page in den Guide geguckt aber bin mir nicht ganz sicher welchen Plan bzw. Edelstein jetzt der kostengünstigste wäre ohne hunderte von Gold im AH zu lassen oder noch Instanzen farmen zu müssen.


----------



## Snoooke (25. Oktober 2008)

Hechell schrieb:


> Hatt wer Betaerfahrungen und kann mir sagen ob ich skill 375 brauche um im Addon weiter zumachen oder reicht auch 365 oder sogar 350...hab ich nämlich grade fertig gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Guck mal auf folgende Seite:
Juwelenschleifen 1 bis 450

Da steht unten direkt über "Großmeister" auch, dass du mit WotLK schon ab 350 günstig weitermachen kannst. Ich würde also einfach alles liegen lassen und dann mit WotLK weitermachen. Das ist vieeeeeeeeeeeel günstiger.


----------

